# RIP...Mark Newbert...Farrier..



## VLHIEASTON (6 October 2011)

For those who know him, I've just reliably been informed of the farrier Mark Newbert's death.
I don't know any details but just wanted to share it here as I know he was very well thought of in the horsey/ farriery world.

RIP...Mark Newbert xxx

( Nottinghamshire/ Lincolshire area)


----------



## emlybob (6 October 2011)

OMG he was only young.  Does anyone know whats happened?


----------



## Doritogerrito (6 October 2011)

Rest in peace mark, you will be sorely missed... Thoughts go out to you're little girl, partner and family... Such a tragic and terrible loss.

Emlybob- Car accident apparently


----------



## emlybob (6 October 2011)

RIP Mark, you were a great guy


----------



## millhouse (6 October 2011)

I didn't know you Mark, but rest in peace, and thoughts to your family.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (6 October 2011)

VLHIEASTON said:



			For those who know him, I've just reliably been informed of the farrier Mark Newbert's death.
I don't know any details but just wanted to share it here as I know he was very well thought of in the horsey/ farriery world.

RIP...Mark Newbert xxx

( Nottinghamshire/ Lincolshire area)
		
Click to expand...

What??????

*****
Wow, that really is horrific.
RIP Mark, thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## The firs (6 October 2011)

Rest in peace Mark you will be sadly missed by all who had the pleasure of meeting you. My thoughts go out to your family at such a sad time.
Such a tragic and unneccesary loss to the equine word.


----------



## MardyMare (6 October 2011)

RIP Mark, my horses and I are really going to miss you.  You were a great guy xx


----------



## s.young18 (6 October 2011)

RIP Mark, great man and such awful news, thoughts to his recent fiance, family and baby daughter. 
He was such a lovely man and great with horses, the only farrier my horse would let do his feet after great patience from Mark!
Still can't believe it, I really can't.

Too young and did not deserve to go so soon! RIP lots of love!
& he was in a car accident while fetching horse shoes.


----------



## JackDaniels1 (6 October 2011)

RIP Mark - a lovely family! 

- a car accident just outside of Retford


----------



## VLHIEASTON (6 October 2011)

Just a quick Bump....for anyone who has missed this thread...


----------



## tilster88 (6 October 2011)

Still can not beleive it!! 
Such a waste of a life of such a great person and farrier.
You will be really missed Mark, by human and horses.
Farrier day will never be the same again without you brightening the day with your wicked sense of humor, and drinking us dry with your ridiculous tea consumption!!
Tears in my eyes thinking of the funny memories. 
The patience of a saint, never met a a farrier with such tolerence to nervous and naughty horses
Thinking of the whole family at this awful time.
xxxxx


----------



## skippy loo (6 October 2011)

My thoughts are out to Marks family :

He was a great guy so genuine - I just cant believe it.

He is going to be sadly missed by so many people and horses. He has done my horses for around ten years now my pony would never have anyone do him except Mark ! He had so much patience for him even though how many times he tested his patience.

What are we all going to do with out you   

RIP  

Stacey Willoughbys stables


----------



## debsflo (7 October 2011)

How very sad . His father Paul used to shoe my horse years ago when Mark would have been tiny...


----------



## rendre_la_justice (7 October 2011)

Paul used to shoe my horses and I went to school with Natalie his fiance. Can't believe it as he's just had a baby. RIP whole Newbert family are wonderful so this is terrible.


----------



## merrymeasure (7 October 2011)

I didn't know Mark, but judging by all the lovely comments about him he seemed to be a lovely guy. Such a terrible thing to happen. So sorry. Thoughts and condolences to his family and friends.
May he Rest In Peace x


----------



## VLHIEASTON (7 October 2011)

Incase anyone has missed this :-(


----------



## lyssaja (7 October 2011)

Police have officially released details- for those who don't know the circumstances,

This is taken from Notts Police website
_
"The man who died in a crash near Retford on Wednesday has been named as Paul Mark Newbert.

At around 8pm Mr Newbert, 28, of Church Street, South Leverton, was killed after the Noble M12 GT car he was driving collided with a Vauxhall Zafira on the A638, just north of Retford, before the junction with Sutton Lane and near to the Trinity Farm.

A 47-year-old man travelling in the Zafira is being treated at Bassetlaw Hospital for a serious leg injury.

A Ford Mondeo collided with debris from the initial crash, but none of the occupants was injured.

Anyone who may have witnessed the collision or believes they saw the vehicles in the moments leading up to it is asked to telephone Nottinghamshire Polices Crash Investigation Unit on 0300 300 99 99, ext 800 2225. 

Police are particularly interested in hearing from a man who it is believed was out running in the area at that time."
_

*Mark *you were a star with Murphy, spending years working on him getting him to trust you, you were one of nicest people anyone could meet.
Our hearts go out to your family, you fiance and your baby, its so sad to lose someone so young.

You will be sadly missed by us all.

RIP, Do doubt you will be living it up on the ski slopes in Heaven.

Lots of Love

Lorraine, Lyssa, Diane and Duke and Murphy and the ponies.


----------

